
Amazingly insane spam email I just received - ansimionescu
https://gist.github.com/andreis/8638117/raw/bbb1b86432694e89b3c923101dc2b729be5fbf08/%3COperatorsOperatingOperations%40spamgoes.in%3E
======
vezzy-fnord
_Committing suicide is not The Way and is against God 's Law, for which you
will find no rest, only punishment from God._

I know these are the ravings of a lunatic (who in reality isn't that far from
your average conservative Christian, just saying), but I'd just like to
intervene.

The Bible has no single conclusive view on suicide. Obviously, suicide is
discouraged by the clergy, since offing yourself and/or not reproducing is
antithetical to the propagation of a religion (a notable exception in
encouraging procreation amongst Christians, are the Shakers).

Seven people killed themselves in the Bible: Abimelech, Samson, Judas, King
Saul and his servant, Ahithophel and Zimri. There is no conclusive verse that
condemns suicide as an unforgivable sin, or leading to damnation.

In fact, the Bible's attitudes on life... are less than stellar.

~~~
benjohnson
You've missed the truly important Gospel:

Those who are in despair are most beloved by God. Those who so abused by their
own minds, or by others, that kill themselves would be the first to be shown
mercy.

Willfully destroying God's creation is indeed sin, contrary to your
hermeneutics, but please understand - God knows the troubled heart and has
promised His infinite mercy to His people.

------
colinbartlett
The list is of the members of the United States Congress, in case anyone
didn't realize that right away.

------
admford
I also received this email, and there have been a number of similar emails in
the past that seem to be from the same person/group that advocate various
conspiracy theories. You can probably find copies of those emails on forums or
other places on the web.

------
lowmagnet
Careful, your account can be made hidden for pasting spam emails to github.

~~~
trothoun
Also, a possible visit from the FBI for incitement.

------
krapp
And not a word about FEMA death camps. Why have all the crazies forgotten
about the FEMA death camps?

------
bobsgame
That guy needs to do some pushups.

------
ahuth
Wow, that is insane. Think the police or FBI should try to track down whoever
sent that?

~~~
pstack
Why, so they can give him his own radio talk show?

